

Amazon.co.uk and .de are down - digitalclubb
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2010/12/12/amazon-co-uk-and-de-are-down-is-anonymous-to-blame/
It appears that the UK domain for online retailer Amazon is down. With reports all over Twitter and confirmed by TNW personally, the site does not appear to be responding regardless of the location from which you’re trying to access it.
======
Jem
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997973>

Interesting watching everyone immediately crediting 'Anonymous'/Operation
Payback for this one...

~~~
bradmccarty
Anon is somewhat taking credit:
<http://twitter.com/#!/anonops/status/14068450506833922>

~~~
Jem
'Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!'?

~~~
bradmccarty
Sorry. Anon pulled it, then posted another statement saying that they couldn't
confirm for fear of losing their accounts again. Screenshot of the original
tweet in the post on TNW.

------
teoruiz
AWS's services in Europe (Dublin, Ireland) seem to be having latency problems:

<http://status.aws.amazon.com/#EU_block>

------
digitalclubb
Does anyone know how much traffic Anons botnets could generate? Surely it
would be nowhere near enough to have any kind of impact on Amazon's cloud
infrastructure..

Must be because of something else such as human error and just really bad
timing?

~~~
tybris
Probably just a BGP thing. The Internet is practically duct-taped together,
sometimes the glue gets a little soft.

~~~
SpikeGronim
So far, I have seen no evidence for a 'BGP thing'.

------
Tichy
Christmass shopping has begun in earnest?

------
zeedotme
All European sites now.

------
d_c
Not down from Germany.

~~~
Jem
It's just come back up.

